# 41st Pensacola International July5-8



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Log onto www.pbgfc.com and there is a lsit of paid entrants so far hope to see you there. 1 week away!

The Pensacola International Billfish Tournament EARLY Registration is still open until July 2 at the reduced $860.00 rate and ONE chance in the drawing to win back your entry fee!! Early payments must be post marked or paid online at www.pbgfc.com before July 2 to receive the discount. If you think you are going to fish and are worried about weather, engine problems, etc. go ahead and get registered and have a chance to win your entry fee back. After all of the bad weather the past month we are due for some good weather and calm seas. The extended forecast as of today is looking great for the Pensacola International. If you have to back out for whatever reason as long you do so by 4pm the day of the captains banquet you will be refunded in full. There is a list of boats already paid under the entrants section of the website (www.pbgfc.com) which is growing daily. Also, don't forget about the $5,000 guaranteed cash prize for the top small boat (32 and under or ANY outboard). Attached is a breakdown of how the $5,000 top small boat will be calculated.

New to 2012, we have also opened the Optional Cash Awards to include a $5,000 category on top of all the previous categories and put a $10,000 award for the winning Blue Marlin. Also new to this years International is a $5,000 guaranteed award for the Top Small Boat or Any Size Outboard Boat. A small boat is defined as a boat 32 feet and under OR any size outboard boat. Attached to this email is a listing of the tournament award payouts, the optional cash awards, and a listing of the top 10 historic money winners in the Pensacola International.
The 41st International will kick off in Historic Downtown Pensacola with the Captains Meeting on Thursday, July 5th (The owner or captain must be present) with boats allowed to leave immediately afterwards from ANY PASS and fishing begins at that time. Weigh-ins will be Friday, July 6th and Saturday, July 7th (outside of the Palafox Pier Marina by 9PM). 


Also, the following was an article recently on Yahoo!Sports.com regarding the Pensacola International. http://sports.yahoo.com/news/pensacola-international-billfish-tournament-starts-july-5-2012-195700141--spt.html Let me know if you have any questions or concerns. We hope to see you next week, thanks and Tight Lines!!
Tournament Chairman-- 
Perry Palmer (850) 324-6365


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

We are in!!!!!


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Born2Run is in!!! Can't wait


----------



## Outa Line II (Nov 19, 2007)

OUTA LINE is in...just mailed entry! Hope the weather holds.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

:thumbup:we are sooooooooooo ready to hit the water and find some big fish to fight it out with.:thumbup:


----------



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

Good luck to all fishing the International. Sure to be a good one as usual. 

Our team is going to fish the Gulf Coast Outboard Classic this year for the first time. It was never a decision between the International and the GCOC either. 

It boiled down to:

1) we are old and 2 days offshore in an outboard is no longer an option!
2) lots of family coming in town for 4th of July and 2 days offshore was a not an option anyway with the wife, in laws, cousins and children and their opinions. 
3) we like the idea of fishing with other teams that are limited in boat size capacity. The GCOC is outboards only and one day only. When tournament fishing, we normally like to bet in the Calcutta. When betting, we treat it as a business decision. I prefer betting when the playing field is equal. We believe the GCOC levels the playing field more than most other tournaments as its limited to outboards and there are no advantages due to boat size amd power. 

Good luck to all anglers in both events.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

We're in, hope we get our radar/MFD fixed in time.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Stallion said:


> Good luck to all fishing the International. Sure to be a good one as usual.
> 
> Our team is going to fish the Gulf Coast Outboard Classic this year for the first time. It was never a decision between the International and the GCOC either.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks and good luck as well. Have fun when 50+ boats have been fishing every line rip rig etc. a day 1/2 before you even splash the water. They have a Great tourney great concept POOR choice of date. Its ashame boats have to pick and choose.


----------



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

bully48 said:


> Thanks and good luck as well. Have fun when 50+ boats have been fishing every line rip rig etc. a day 1/2 before you even splash the water. They have a Great tourney great concept POOR choice of date. Its ashame boats have to pick and choose.


I understand the GCOC had to be reschedule because of bad weather 2 weeks ago? Just as our PBGFC had to reschedule the Juniors. 

Overall, I don't see how the GCOC and the International even compete for the same group of anglers. Generally, most of these boats don't fish the same tournaments. The GCOC is fished mainly by teams from Orange Beach to the west. In years past, it doesnt seem like many big boats from Orange Beach fish tournaments other than Orange Beach and Destin tournaments. 

It really doesnt matter but your point about bad choice of dates needs to be clarified. The GCOC tournament was never scheduled to compete with the International, a new date was chosen because of very bad weather on the original date of the GCOC in late June. That is no one's fault, other than mother nature. 

Good luck to all.


----------



## DavetheWave (May 31, 2012)

If you don't think these two tournaments compete for the same boats then you need to take a look at the PBGFC website and look at the number of outboard boats that are ALREADY registered for the International. Once again if you consider both entry fees are the same versus prize money on the line no brainer. To your point about competing with like type boats good thing everybody doesn't think that way other wise we would have never seen Appalachian St. whoop Michigan. Surely you would like bring that big marlin with all of those 70 fters. watching shaking their heads. Good luck!


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

I beleive the topic at the top of this thread is 41st Pensacola International. Why would you come on here and derail this thread with your tourney info. Nobody is bashing you or bad mouthing your tourney just the questionable date change with so many dates in August open. If this weekend gives you so much grief with family friends etc. blah blah why did you move it to this weekend? my family knows where i am every year 4th July weekend and For 41 years everyone has known the international is on 4th of July weekend and they adjust, make plans or dont fish the years it falls on the 4th. Are you questioning your date move now?

No one here is saying dont fish either Tourney. hell the weather couldnt be any better and the fishing is great and its gonna be one hell of weekend for the guys fishing in BOTH tournaments.


----------

